# Ultracut rs800



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Anyone seen this monster ?
Looks over priced over complicated and not overly useful if you alread have a router table and a number of jigs.
One site says it's 1500 British pounds !!! Router not included !!

Ultracut RS800 Router Table | Home


----------



## paininthe (Jun 22, 2009)

And no incremental movement system like the incra. Think i'll stay as i am.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Let's see...

Their "buy" page doesn't work...
Google can't find it for sale...
Ebay can't find it for sale...

Is it real, or is it vaporware? ...and I hear ya, Paul.


----------



## Swallow (Jan 13, 2010)

Perhaps it's like British Cuisine (wink, nudge) something to be approached with caution.


----------



## Midlife (Jul 30, 2011)

Swallow said:


> Perhaps it's like British Cuisine (wink, nudge) something to be approached with caution.


whats wrong with a good curry then, the number one British food


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Midlife said:


> whats wrong with a good curry then, the number one British food


Would that be Indian, Thai or Chinese, then? :lol:


----------

